# Solved: Install wine with Synaptic



## bigt95 (May 30, 2011)

I am booting to linux from a flash drive, and would install wine with synaptic package. When I do a search of "wine" from synaptic it lists about a dozen listing for wine! Given that I booting from a flash, how does one determine which wine package needs to be down loaded.

Please comment
thanks


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

It's just called - wine

Alternatively, close Synaptic and open a Terminal. Connect to the Internet. Issue the command:


> sudo apt-get install wine


----------



## bigt95 (May 30, 2011)

Forgive me for being so inept with linux, but I have run the command in a terminal and it appears to have installed. Will wine appear in my app menu. Is there anything else I need to look for or do.

Thanks


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

It will not usually appear in the menu by itself as "Wine". There will probably be "Wine uninstaller" and "Wine configuration" (which doesn't usually need changed).

But when you have an .exe and RIGHT click on it choose "Install with Wine."


----------



## bigt95 (May 30, 2011)

no when I right click on an .exe wine is not listed in the 'Open with" However when i enter winecfg I get the following displayed

```
[email protected]:~$ winecfg
The program 'winecfg' can be found in the following packages:
 * wine1.2
 * wine1.0
Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
[email protected]:~$
```
PLEASE COMMENT


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Try "Open with Other Application". If Wine isn't in the given list choose "Use a custom command" and "Browse". This should take you to a list of executable files in the File System - go to Wine.


----------



## bigt95 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for your comments
When I Do a custom browse, wine is not listed.

thanks


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> *If Wine isn't in the given list* choose "Use a custom command" and "Browse". This should take you to a list of executable files in the File System - go to Wine.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi bigt95,

What Linux are you running?

In a Terminal window, you should be able to issue the following command:
$ which wine
and you should see a directory path for the wine executable that will execute in your Linux environment.

Then, to execute a Windows .exe executable from the directory (e.g. Desktop) where the Windows .exe is located, in a Terminal window issue the command:
$ wine <windows-executable-name>.exe

-- Tom


----------



## bigt95 (May 30, 2011)

After issuing the command I get nothing!

```
[email protected]:~$ which wine
[email protected]:~$

[\CODE]
```


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

CODE tags need a forward slash.

Try:
whereis wine


----------

